# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum > [Question] Fumigation Advise for Wooden Curios exports

## OorSkietKoS

Hi all,

I am really trying to find out as much as I can about fumigation on wooden curios. When shipping wooden products like animals etc out do you need to do fumigation? Does it need to be ISMP15 compliant? We have tried to find as much information as possible and it really seems scattered. I know the ISPM15 is for wooden packaging, but must it be applicable to wooden products as well? 
For example how thick must the wood be before it needs to be fumigated?
Also how long is a certificate available? The company we want to use says only a month, that could be a problem for as, as shipping can take long.
It is also very expensive as we cannot do heat treatment as it damages the paint on some of the items.

I do have a lot of questions and any help will be greatly appreciated, even if it points me in the right direction.

Kind Regards,
Michael

----------


## GillianW

Hi Michael

The legislation differs from country to country so you will need to check requirements for the country you are exporting to. Your freight forwarder may be able to assist but unless you are using a specialist "curio" forwarder would double check the info.They can often find this info against the tariff code as this will list restrictions / permits etc. (First 6 digits are international).

Some of the legislation should be available online - the equivalent of the Department of Agriculture in country you are exporting to. The local Embassy may also be able to refer you to the legislation. 

We import and will often double check with Depart of Agriculture as to what permits / treatment is needed for plant products. 

Thanks
Gillian

----------

AndyD (18-Aug-17), OorSkietKoS (15-Aug-17)

----------


## OorSkietKoS

Hi Gillian,

Thank you for your reply!

Kind Regards,
Michael

----------


## LittleKyle

Hi Michael.

Yes Gillian is correct. You will have to find out, because different countries have different requirements. Not all countries accept the same Wood Treatments for Export/Import.
And yes all wood leaving or entering a country does so with a clearance certificate.

Reason for this is that there are different WDO - Wood Destroying Organisms (Larvae, Eggs, Beetles, Termites) that lie dormant in different items of wood.

So we do not want to bring foreign problems.

Hope this helps.

Kyle.

----------

OorSkietKoS (25-Aug-17)

----------

